# The Slippery Dick "Halichoeres bivittatus"



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

The Slippery Dick (_Halichoeres bivittatus_) (Yes. Really.) is a species of ocean-dwelling fish in the family Labridae. The slippery dick has three color phases. Adults have two dark lateral stripes, one running from snout through eye to caudal base and the other, less pronounced, on the lower side of body. A small bicolored spot at edge of gill cover within upper dark stripe (all phases). Dark triangular corners on tail. Irregular light red bands on head and on caudal fin. Shades of green. Intermediates: Color vary greatly, from shades of light purple green to dark brown. Juveniles are usually white and have two dark stripes, but the lower (abdominal) stripe may be faint. The Slippery Dick reaches about 30 centimetres (12 in) TL Distribution This species originates from the Western Atlantic: North Carolina and Bermuda to Brazil.[2] Also Gulf of Mexico, Antilles, The bay of Cortinas de la Carne de Vaca and coasts of Central and South America. Habitat The slippery dick is generally found in shallow reefs and grass beds. Ecology This species feeds on benthic invertebrates, including crabs, sea urchins and ophiuroids, polychaetes, and gastropods. It is a protogynous hermaphrodite. These fish form leks while breeding. In North Carolina, males defend temporary territories with peak spawning in May and June. Pair spawning typically occurs between females and terminal phase males; initial phase males occasionally try to insert themselves into the spawning event.

















I am NOT making this up. Google slippery dick. I think it is a Wrasse? SW people?
Who names these things?

And no I didn't google that term and accidentally find this I saw it on a fish site a couple of hours ago and managed to stop laughing long enough to post here.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> Google slippery dick.


May not be the best thing to do while at work 



AquariAM said:


> Who names these things?


Disgruntled scientists


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Disgruntled scientists


Not bad  

It just seems like a very pretty fish to give such a name. I don't mind 'hag fish' and 'rat fish' because both of those are incredibly unattractive and most people are highly unlikely to ever encounter either. A shallow water fish like this that people are going to see often though... there has to be a scientist somewhere getting a kick from picturing the thousands of times that someone will ask a friend "What kind of fish is this?"


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

12 inches TL .. not bad


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The Slippery Dick. "...occasionally try to insert themselves into the spawning event. "

Interesting


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

^ LOL at your comments


----------



## gratefulgrapefruit (Mar 25, 2010)

Peaches, electropop music stylist, has a song about this. It is hilarious. 

Pretty fish, though!


----------

